# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Casualty > General >  Casualty and Holby City fans: Who would win between the "Ice Queens" Ruth and Jac?

## WelshHorizon

If Ruth and Jac were to have a slanging match, who do you think will back down first? I have always wondered this!!

----------


## squillyfer

Jac hands down, dont get me wrong I love both of them but when Jac sets her mind to something she does it whereas Ruth actually isnt as hard as she acts

----------


## Perdita

My money is on Jac too, for the same reasons. Ruth seems less ruthless, no pun intended  :Lol:

----------


## JENTARRANT

Definitely jac for me too she is manipulative whereas ruth is just mixed up think ! x

----------


## alan45

The question was Who would back down first.  Obviously RUTH

----------


## JENTARRANT

Sorry misread the question. Ruth would def back down first Jac is definitely more ruthless ! x

----------


## Bad Wolf

jac would eat ruth for breakfast!

----------


## Perdita

Sorry, I answered the headline: Who would win between the Ice Queens, I therefore stated Jac.

----------


## WelshHorizon

It's okay Perdita, I knew what you meant!! :Smile: 




> My money is on Jac too, for the same reasons. Ruth seems less ruthless, no pun intended


 :Rotfl:

----------


## rubylilly

ruth would back down first... and jac would win.
that would be an awesome first scene for an episode.
haha x

----------


## Wishuponastar

Yeah I think jac would win too. Ruth is so much softer than she acts :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

Jac would win hands down she'll play dirty

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

But if Ruth pushed Joseph off a bridge Jac would jump after him, theoretically. Their guys are both their weaknesses.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

But Jac would make sure that Ruth would also go down the bridge  :Big Grin:

----------


## WelshHorizon

> But if Ruth pushed Joseph off a bridge Jac would jump after him, theoretically. Their guys are both their weaknesses


 :Rotfl:  

Like someone else has said, I would love to see that episode!! 

Although I really don't reckon Ruth could push Joseph...

Here's a good one for you. If it was Ruth vs Jac AND Jay vs Joseph, who would win then?

I think Jay would kick Joseph's ass!! Lol.

----------


## rubylilly

> Like someone else has said, I would love to see that episode!! 
> 
> Although I really don't reckon Ruth could push Joseph...
> 
> Here's a good one for you. If it was Ruth vs Jac AND Jay vs Joseph, who would win then?
> 
> I think Jay would kick Joseph's ass!! Lol.


But then Jac would win in Ruth vs Jac. That would leave Jac and Jay.

That could never happen.
It would be very wrong  :Lol:

----------


## Holdyourbreathx

As a HolbyFan i would have  to say... The Naylor!!!!  :Big Grin:  x

----------


## JustJodi

*Jac no doubt, shes the Queen of manipulation..Ruth would loose ..
*

----------


## JustJodi

> jac would eat ruth for breakfast!



*wouldn't she just, Ruth would be slaughtered easily..*

----------

